# Synergy Fabricators 24 Scout w/Controls



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished this one! It was a standard TTop until we braced it to the leaning post and built the upper station and added the controls. We are a one stop shop!!

:thumbsup:


----------

